# what kind ov birds are these both the same



## jgrhill (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Without a full view of the beak, looks a bit like a swift?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think they are swifts . I rescued one of mine last year and it looked different. Also swifts generally are that big later in the summer.

Any chance of getting g a pic with the beak and legs showing ( without distressing bird of course). If they are perching type birds you can just pop them back in hedgerow and mum will find them.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Mr google suggests pied wagtail fledglings..

Unless they are in danger I recommend you pop them somewhere sheltered like the base of a hedge and let mum and dad carry on feeding them.


----------



## jgrhill (May 10, 2016)




----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes I think it is a wagtail. They will be hopping about in the undergrowth waiting for mum and dad to feed them, so if you haven't already, I recommend just popping them amongst some bushes and mum and dad will find them.


----------



## jgrhill (May 10, 2016)

I have already relesed them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2016)

same


----------

